# Hello Turi



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

just wanted to congratulate you and Marcus on your forthcoming wedding. Sorry to hear about the work situation but glad you've secured a new job.

Mitzi was one yesterday - for the life of me I can't figure how to post pics of her via my iPad!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Tosh

Would love to see some pics of Mitzi. Have you tried loading pics onto photo bucket? I can do this from my Macbook but not sure about the ipad! x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh Tosh, do try and upload some photos' I'd love to see Mitzi.
Maybe as the weather improves we can think about a a group meet up.


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Hi Tosh
> 
> Would love to see some pics of Mitzi. Have you tried loading pics onto photo bucket? I can do this from my Macbook but not sure about the ipad! x


I'll try from my mac - is anyone obsessed as I am taking endless pics! Mitzi as you'll hopefully see gets rather fed up with mummy making her pose!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

tosh said:


> I'll try from my mac - is anyone obsessed as I am taking endless pics! Mitzi as you'll hopefully see gets rather fed up with mummy making her pose!


I swear I have more pictures of Jake than I do of my kids. (of course there were no camera phones back then)


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

tosh said:


> just wanted to congratulate you and Marcus on your forthcoming wedding. Sorry to hear about the work situation but glad you've secured a new job.
> 
> Mitzi was one yesterday - for the life of me I can't figure how to post pics of her via my iPad!


Hi Tosh! 

I don't know how I missed this post... you must have thought I was so rude not to reply, sorry! 

Thank you for your congratulations - Marcus and I are now really impatient and cannot wait to be hubby and wifey! 

Losing my job was so stressful but I have a maternity cover role now which I'm really enjoying . Life goes in swings and roundabouts doesn't it?!

How is gorgeous Mitzi? I'd love to see a picture of her


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

No problem Turi. You've got a lot on - all very exciting stuff. I'll post pics of mitzi very soon. We're off to Rome for a few days so will do it once back.


----------

